

Write well with "Grammar and Writing for Creators" (HNers – 10% off) - elipik
https://grammarandwritingforcreators.com/index_hn.html

======
ivan_ah
Since we're on the topic of English and writing, I'd like to share with y'all
something that deeply inspired me when I first read it. Here's a short essay
by George Orwell on the English Language (1946).
[https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/orwell46.htm](https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/orwell46.htm)

<request>Please, please for God's sake. For sanity's sake. For _my_ sake.
Please stop using "utilize" instead of "use" to spice up your technical
writing. It's horrible. I can't explain why. Please, just use "use" and don't
try to be fancy. Thank you.</request>

------
serg_chernata
As a non-native english speaker I find this product and the overall idea
absolutely fantastic. We can pick and choose the tools we use, but most of us
across the board could use a little help with communication and writing.

------
ajarmst
Finally! A book on the special English grammar and magic writing tools used by
creators! Does anyone know where I can get "Grammar and Writing for Circus
Clowns" or the companion volume for the homeless?

------
MattBearman
This could well be a good book, but I found it really annoying that there
isn't a price on the landing page. Especially when you're offering 10% off for
HNers - 10% of what?

If I've got to click the 'get it now' button just to find out the cost, I'm
more likely to click the little cross on the tab.

------
nutate
Feel like this is an infomercial directed at me. Instead of coming on at 3AM
during a TV movie, it's on in the middle of my web browsing. That said, I've
had some success buying random self published books of the interwebs (lookin'
at you idiomatic python)....

------
inetsee
Why should I spend (however much it costs) for this when I can find a copy of
Strunk and White in any library (or buy a used copy from Amazon for
$4.00(including shipping))?

~~~
ivan_ah
(disclaimer: I'm friends with the author.)

You're right, you could probably learn similar things from "Strunk and White,"
but right now the problem is that most people check their grammar rules from
random websites. Try google searching for _any_ rule, and I guarantee you that
you'll find contradictory advice...

So in comparison to "random grammar advice from the web" this book is superb
in its comprehensiveness, clarity, and succinctness. The author doesn't have a
print version yet, but I deemed this book to be "worth printing"-level
quality, so I have it on my desk now.

(undisclaimer: I wasn't friends with author before I read the book.)

------
bpackard
A good idea. I'm all for the open expression of the modern web, but upping the
quality of grammar on blogs, both small and large, would be a welcome
advancement.

------
billwilliams
My grammar is an atrocity. I literally have no idea what a comma is, or why I
should trust it. I will report back if this book helps.

